# P1447 and at my wit's end...



## Peanut (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey folks,

So I got a P1447 from the computer a while back. To date, I've done the following things to no avail:

Charcoal Canister replaced (It was definitely bad, charcoal pellets came pouring out of it when I swapped it)

Purge Valve replaced (I had done a swap with one from a pull-a-part, didn't work)

Cleaned out lines up to the 4 white 4 way line block (No idea what it's called)

I have no idea where to turn to next on this issue. I'm going to let the truck cool down a bit then start following the lines from the 4 way block to wherever they end up, but if anyone has beaten the problem before, any pointers would be FANTASTIC!!!

Also, can anyone recommend their favorite place to buy the timing chain kit I"m going to need? 188K here and the tensioner is audibly trashed. If there's seals and gaskets that I could potentially ruin, I'd better go ahead and get them, cause I probably will :newbie:

***Yes, I have searched the HB Forum, the answers I've seen, I've already attempted. 

I've no real intention of going to bed at a decent hour, so ramble away with questions if need be!


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Have you tested for vacuum leaks yet? That would be one of the first things I'd do. It's also possible that your ECM is bad (but far less likely, I'd guess).


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When charcoal leaks out of the evap canister, it can contaminate the whole system and cause evap system trouble codes until every tiny bit of charcoal is cleaned out of the system. Even though the Hardbody wasn't listed in it, the procedure is the same. I would suggest you get a copy of Nissan TSB# NTB00-085a, which descibes the cleaning procedure in detail for such incidents. You can try Google-searching it, or if you register at NissanHelp.com, you can download a copy of it from their Knowledge base.


----------

